# Ov type pains early??!!



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi all you fellow clomid chicks,

Just wondered if any of you experience ov type pains early in your cycle.?

This is ny 2nd month on clomid ans we should be having IUI this cycle, I have 33day cycle and am going for a scan on thurs which is day 15.I started getting ov type pains/cramps on sat but thought its too early to ov,so I started doing opk's on sun just to check and they haven't showed me ovulating yet but I am still getting the pains-is this normal on clomid?Or shall I call the hospital to check-I know thats what they are there for but I hate calling them all the time.

Thaknks for reading

Kelly x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

This is normal I think. My first month on Clomid, and second I think, I had OV pains very early in my cycle. I think its pretty normal, just the drugs acting like a starter motor for your ovaries! 

Good luck with your IUI Kelly  

Kerry
xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Kelly
I suffered those pains every month so don't worry. Clomid stimulate your ovaries to produce more eggs so I guess you can just feel them doing their job   
If you're worried why not post on "ask a nurse" to put your mind at rest.
Wishing you lots of luck with IUI    

Erica.xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya,

Thanks Erica and Kerry for your replys.You know how it is-your mind runs into overdrive.Atleast I know its not just me!!!Can't wait for the scan to see whats happening.

Kelly x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya,

Well it was not the clomid side effects it was ov pain ,got a posotive opk this morning so I called the hospital and I am still waiting for someone to call me back to see if I can still get basted!!!  

Here's hoping it's not too late!!!!

Kelly x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Me again,

Managed to nag the nurse enough to get me a scan tomorrow-hope its not too late!!

Kelly x


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Hi Kelly, update us when you can.


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya Caz,

I am totally gutted-scan showed 1 follie that had burst  so no basting this cycle-Im really mad though,if they would have listened to me and got me in yesterday morning I still could have had the follie for basting.She was horrid-Said"ah well there is always next month" and she asked if we had bms in last 48hrs and I said no as they advised against bms 48hrs before treatment  and she said- well it's too late now but we should of had bms before ovulation-how the flippin heck was I meant to know I was gonna ov early!!!

Anyway enough about my crappy life-how are you?

Kelly x


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

aw hun, I am sorry to hear that.   for the nurse! You WILL get your BFP! 

I am fine, bought a ****e load of OPK's and I am gonna try that for this month as I am on 100mg clomid. I have used OPK's once ages ago and I got negs on them, but I was not on clomid then. I have blood test on day 21 so that will double confirm any findings! 

Only on day 6 though and want it to hurry up!


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Caz,

I know what you mean-do you know anyone with a time machine!!!Im not due to get af for ages!!!!I know its not the same as a posotive pregnancy test but its nice when you get a posotive opk-it reasuures you that your ovulating  

Kelly x


----------

